#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Intergraph Coade Caesar II 6.10 R1 - 2013

## shahryar84

it's latest version of Caesar II, but I can't find the password!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Intergraph Coade Caesar II 6.10 R1 - 2013

----------


## mrbeen

this link is remove ?

please reupload this link...

mrbeen

----------


## mrbeen

> it's latest version of Caesar II, but I can't find the password!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




this link is remove?
here is new link but pass?
can any one find a pass so please share it?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## awer5

i find here has this version:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrbeen

> i find here has this version:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
> 
> ...




how to download this site?

----------


## wolf

these dudes just try to make money by steal other people's hard work, will be sentenced to jail for 10 years!

----------


## lubl

> i find here has this version:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
> 
> ...




haha
he is a seller
by chance every day he find his website and his software and remind us about them
!!!!!!cheater

----------


## mkhurram79

might be this can help

solutions4software@rambler.ru

----------


## notachance

password for the rar????

----------


## mbc.engg

any working link?

----------


## agungyudhowibowo

who is the dude name?

----------


## agungyudhowibowo

but is he real seller or nor? because iam being negoitiate with him for one of the product? please is there anyone give me information ,is he real seller?

----------


## koroosh_kabir

> might be this can help
> 
> solutions4software@rambler.ru



this file is from solutions4software@rambler.ru and dont get password.See More: Intergraph Coade Caesar II 6.10 R1 - 2013

----------


## sameerahmed

what is the Password of RAR file

----------


## mbc.engg

Check this can be the password: "solutions4software@rambler.ru"

If yes, then please let us know and we will download

----------


## koroosh_kabir

> Check this can be the password: "solutions4software@rambler.ru"
> 
> If yes, then please let us know and we will download



no. it is not. i tested many days ago.

----------


## mbc.engg

Any one please...with latest version of CAESAR II and its working keys?

Please share...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share latest version of CAESAR II and its working keys?

Please share...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share latest version of CAESAR II and its working keys?

Please share...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mkhurram79

so far no verified link. Soon i will upload this ........
I do not have enough time to upload but soon i will

----------


## RicardoAP

Please.  Who can tell me the password of the RAR file?.  I need it as soon as possible.

RicardoAP
rap5302@yahoo.es

----------


## EG_Wolf

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## minamagdy

I have Caesar II 6.1 2013 but I need SPLM 12 and ****** or license file 

any one can help please PM me

----------


## ReisWarez

> it's latest version of Caesar II, but I can't find the password!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Anyone in need of this and other software I have, but it's not free.

Contact wiedeman@hotmail.com

----------


## Riccardo

Dear ReisWarez
yes anyone here in this thread need this and probably other softwares. We also knouw that it's not free, if we buy a licence we have to pay it !!!!!!

But here, I think, what you mean it's not the right way.



So if you want leave free a link, or please don't ask anything, because if we start this way we have to pay, and also you, all the normason this forum!!!!!!!!See More: Intergraph Coade Caesar II 6.10 R1 - 2013

----------


## onomeanthony

waiting for the link.. anyone pls

----------


## zlmeiy

being waiting for links

----------


## zlmeiy

Somebody can try this 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## summerguyin

as you said please provide with the download link as we dont have valid download links so far.it will be of great help.please  find a bit of your time for us.thanks in advance.

----------


## guaspari

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saubao

hi friends,

please help to share the live download link.

Thanks.
Bao

----------


## saubao

hi friends,

please help to share the live download link.

Thanks.
Bao

----------


## eng.mohamed

Dear friends 
I have caesar II 2013 6.10 R1 , -----ed on my laptop 
I bought it from outside 
But it is not for free , if you buy it you can not share it coz  it works by machine ID,  i send it outside  and pay the money and receive  the  activation code 
So it is unique for every machine

----------


## eng.mohamed

Dear friends 
I have caesar II 2013 6.10 R1 , -----ed on my laptop 
I bought it from outside 
But it is not for free , if you buy it you can not share it coz  it works by machine ID,  i send it outside  and pay the money and receive  the  activation code 
So it is unique for every machine

----------


## sameerahmed

this not a shop or sale forum if you what to sale your software please stay away admin your action required

----------


## eng.mohamed

Haaaay , all of us know that is not a shop. It is an offer take it or leave it . if your job depends on that kind of softwares (caesar, PV, ,....etc) which almost not found -----ed for free, you will do anything to get it -----ed to safe your time and do your job anywhere . But if you want it just for fun and say i have it  guys..... I have it ... And make a show in this case you have to look for caesar in candy shop

----------


## guaspari

> Haaaay , all of us know that is not a shop. It is an offer take it or leave it . if your job depends on that kind of softwares (caesar, PV, ,....etc) which almost not found -----ed for free, you will do anything to get it -----ed to safe your time and do your job anywhere . But if you want it just for fun and say i have it  guys..... I have it ... And make a show in this case you have to look for caesar in candy shop



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].  Free and ...ked.

See More: Intergraph Coade Caesar II 6.10 R1 - 2013

----------


## sameerahmed

THIS IS FREE FOR ALL OF MY FRIENDS SALER JUST OUT OF THERE 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sameerahmed

Eng.Mohamed you just open your shop in the market and offer it past it price list thanks in advance

----------


## sameerahmed

Dear All 

Please Download it FREE for everyone 

Thanks 
Sameer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sameerahmed

Dear All 

Please Download it FREE for everyone 

Thanks 
Sameer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ksaran86

how to create tee in pipe branch in v6 or v7..though i gave sif's & tee option to corresponding node its not showing in pictorial area...but it shows in v5.00...is there any problem with v6 and v7....plz reply asap sir...

----------


## nash_12a

quien quiere el caesar II V7.0 ???   mandenme un email o mp es_adrian03@hotm..

----------


## servidor

yo lo quiero...  podras?

----------


## raufkhandar

please share the link of CAESAR ii video training.

engr.raufkhan@yahoo.com

----------

